# Update on ways to keep a sheep in the pasture



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

Took some of the advise I got and bought a Zareba 15 jewel charger. (Largest charger Zareba makes) Tested it and am getting 8 KV on the fence now.

This is only about a 4 acre pasture that's separate from my other pastures and I had a small charger on it.

Anyway the day after I put it in the bottom strand had been pushed up on several posts. Looked like something had tryed to get through, got a good walup and stood up half way through.

I put the fence back down where it was and it has not moved again and no one has been out.

On a side note. I have one of the larger Stafix chargers that I use to feed the rest of my pastures. This is high tinsel fence with springs on all strands. Some of the fence is a mile away and runs through woodland. Several people told me moose never back up and would go through the fence and I would have on going problems with them. She is a hot son of a *%&ch and I can attest to the fact that you can make moose back up. I never shut it off and nothing has ever gone through it.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Sounds like you put it in right. I've seen animals go through the lower voltage fences, holler at the inconvenience of the shock, but keep on going. When you get up in the 7-9KV range, it does get their attention....it will also arc through a fair amount of hair to get the skin. Good luck with the mooses!


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Stafix are great energizers, blow the Zareba away, those are complete junk.


----------



## MooreRosalie (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow.
hi there.
I never thought that nature might be that simple and yet interesting. The sheep are so cute by the way.


----------

